# New smoker.........



## Jeekinz (Oct 1, 2007)

Do ya think the neighbors will approve?


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 1, 2007)

hahahaha - how much fun would that be to have!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## candelbc (Oct 1, 2007)

I WANT ONE!!!

Makes me think that there are plenty of other ways to get creative on a home built smoker.. I think when I make my brick smoker, I might design it to look like a "to scale" house with a nice Chimney on the top...

Thanks for sharing.. That is awesome...
-Brad


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 1, 2007)

Share some pics of that brick smoker.  I was going to build a brick fireplace/grill soon.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Oct 1, 2007)

Some one was triping on acid when they built this one awsome


----------



## bknox (Nov 12, 2007)

That's Awsome!!!!!


----------

